# Evil doctor/surgeon or surgery scene....???



## lolmom (Sep 20, 2009)

Can anybody refer me to a thread on how to create an evil doctor scene?

Thank


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Lolmom

I did a thread search and a google search but couldn’t find anything to refer you to. However I have a couple of ideas. 

To create an evil doctor scene all you need is lots of blood, body parts or bones, and a couple of medical supplies (ex. Bloody gauze) and tools (scalpels or knives, tweezers, scissors) . 

At halloween stores they have a bloody doctor's office scene setter kit. If you click on this link you can see what it looks like. 

BLOODY OFFICE SCENE SETTER KIT from Windy City Novelties

However hanging up a blood splattered sheet on a wall would be cheaper and probably as effective. 

Create a sign for the doctors office (ex. Dr. ThrillKill, Dr. KillJoy, Dr. Mel Practice, Operating Room, Autopsy Room, Examination Room ect.) 

You can create an operating table by covering a table top in black plastic or aluminum foil. Or spray paint a piece of wood silver or black and add 4 legs. 

*On the operating table you can place: *
1) A crumpled Bloody Sheet. 
Or 
2) A dummy covered in bloody clothes or a bloody hospital gown. To create the dummy, you can just stuff some clothes with newspaper or plastic bags. You can add a mask and gloves or you can put blood around the collar of the shirt and around the sleeve openings to imply the evil doctor has removed the head and hands. You can also cover the dummy with a bloody sheet
Or
3) Nothing. But place body parts and bones around the operating table. Or you can stuff black trash bags with newspaper, tie the bag, rip a hole in the bag and place a body part sticking out. This implies the doctor has already dismembered the body and is in the process of disposing of the body. 
Or
4. An actor covered with a bloody sheet. When you guests walk by, the actor can grab or startle the guests. 

*Around the operating table area you can include*
1) A table with bloody and dirty doctor’s tools (scalpels, knives, exacto blades, razors, tweezers, scissors, needles) 
2) Bloody gauze, bloody cotton, Bloody sponges, and or bloody towels. 
3) Body Parts, and Bones
4) Torture Devices such as an old car battery, or tools from the garage, 
5) Restraints such as rope, chain, straps, blindfolds, gags etc, 

*Extras/ Optional: *
Medical Models or Posters, Specimen Jars, X Rays, Bloody Doctor’s Coat or Bloody Hospital Gowns, Bloody Gloves, A container full of biohazards, Prescription Pad and/ or prescription bottles, The Doctor’s Diplomas, Medical Equipment or Monitors, An evil doctor prop or actor.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

here is the entance to our home this year


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Great Entrance Tag Team!!!!


----------

